# the Canadian Afghan Mission watch to assist the TMFRC



## time is ticking (5 Aug 2008)

Hello.  My name is Robin Devine.  I'm the president of Time is Ticking Inc., a Canadian firm which has been commissioned by the Toronto Military Family Resource Centre at CFB Downsview to design the Limited Edition Afghan Mission watch. 

The watch we've created reflects our pride in the dignity of all those who serve and have served in Canada’s Afghan mission.  The folks here at Army.Ca have kindly allowed us to send this message to all of you.  

MFRC watch proceeds will be used for its vital work supporting the families of Canadian servicemen and women who are in Afghanistan and elsewhere in the world serving Canada.

The Afghan Mission watch is made with Seiko movements. 24-karat gold raised gold plating on face. The striking, alligator-style leather strap is manufactured by Speidel Corporation. Each watch is being offered for only $65.00 (plus applicable taxes, shipping and handling) which is far below its actual value. Watches are shipped in a distinctly monogrammed velveteen collector’s box. These watches are custom manufactured. The order deadline is 1st October 2008. They would make an excellent Christmas present and can be worn with genuine pride. 

Some of our successful campaigns include the Toronto Police Service, the Victory Europe commemorative watch which was so graciously received by Royal Canadian Legion branches throughout Canada (the VE watch has the Canadian Legion poppy inscribed on the back face with the express consent of Canadian Legion Command), VIA Rail, Canada Post and Canadian Wildlife Federation watches, as well as watches for the 100th anniversaries of Canadian Military Engineers and Communications Electronics Branch, to name but a few.

Further information including a picture of the watch can be obtained at www.timeisticking.ca, by telephoning 416 925 5520 or by emailing timeisticking@sympatico.ca.

Thank you

Ms Robin Devine
President Time is Ticking


----------

